# how to play with betta



## loresey (Nov 24, 2007)

:roll: I dont know how to play with my betta fish.How do you do that?I want my fish you have fun with me for the rest of the years that he will spend with me. So how do I have fun with my betta fish?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome aboard. 
some people offer a pingpong ball,show him sometimes
a mirror(not often though)
teach him to eat at one end of his tank.


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried the pingpong ball, and my fish almost died of fright! :shock: He just flared up and wouldn't stop staring at the ball and my (i felt very guilty) are there any other tricks? he is scared of anything in his tank.


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried the pingpong ball, and my fish almost died of fright! :shock: He just flared up and wouldn't stop staring at the ball and my (i felt very guilty) are there any other tricks? he is scared of anything in his tank.


----------



## russp (Nov 13, 2007)

I've gotten mine to follow my finger along the front of the tank; more a sign of curiousity than a trick. He also seems to notice when I walk near the tank, probably hoping for food.


----------



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've used a mirror before and it really freaks them out. I don't recommend doing it. One of my males got really stressed out about the mirror and banged himself up. He's fine now, but I'm never gonna show them a mirror again. :?


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i sing to mine and he does a little dance. he really seems to like it. he always comes right up to the glass and kinda shakes and shimmies. i've tested it a 1,000 time, he only does this little performance when i sing to him and am hanging out at his tank


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I like to take mine and play multiplayer games on my PC with him. He's pretty good but I always manage to get higher scores than he does.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

mine likes to pretend shes a cory, great fun for her. soon tho shes going to have to pretend to be a loach instead.


----------

